# Four Years in the making :)



## pulse (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello There,

I thought it about time that I post a link to a special project I have been working on for the past 4 years. Its not exactly film or tv music... you could probably call it modern world music hybrid (or something like that!).

The aim of this project was to collaborate with a number of world music artists coming from various parts of Africa, Malta, India, Turkey, and Australia - it was a true pleasure working with these talented people - it was a wonderful journey!

Anyway this project was more of a labour of love, it gave me a wee break from the usual film and tv music I am doing... I've posted 2 tracks on my website... below is the link to the page in question.

http://anthonyammar.com/?page_id=369

Hope you Enjoy!

Anthony


----------



## pulse (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks CM for the nice comments 

Fortunately, the artists involved were extremely creative and happy to experiment. In doing so I think as a team we created some (hopefully) unique ideas. It was an exciting day when we finally finished the album... now we are in the process of sorting out distribution - another journey in it's self!


----------



## Hannesdm (Jun 4, 2010)

Very very nice job!! My favourite is Existence, it has a great atmosphere, melody, ... (and that bass guy rocks =o)

I love the blending of the voices!
Great mixes!
Great production!

Basically repeating what C M Dess said. :wink: 

Can you tell us more about the samples, plugins, ... used?
Also, how did the collaboration work? Did you compose those pieces together, did they send you their recordings or did they visit your studio, ... ?

Again, congratulations! I very much enjoyed listening!

H.


----------



## pulse (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey Hannesdm... Thanks for kind feedback!

Here's a bit of technical information about the project - 

I would start coming up with the initial idea in logic, put down a backing and a guide piano as a starting point for the musicians. I'm a big fan of giving talented musicians the freedom to be creative, and come up with new/extended ideas if they are better than my own. End of the day, its about bettering the song, not my own ego 

I own and run a recording studio in Sydney Australia, there all the musician were able to come to record. I guess that is one of the reasons why it took 4 years to complete this project... finding the right singers for the song.

Many of the songs had over 100 tracks, most of them were vocals. For example 'Existence' had 3 singers, and lots of harmonies and doubling, etc...

As far as samples go, I've used a lot of live instruments. In Existence, I used 3 live singers from South African, Ethiopia, and Malta. Live bass guitar, African Flute, Mibra, live percussion mixed with some loops I think? I used a bit of Atmosphere too (Love Spectrasonics!!)

On the mixing front, I'm a big fan of mixing out of the box, running everything into a summing mixer - I find it helps with a bit of sonic separation, combined with some nice external EQ's and compression. I mix in Protools, and use allot of waves plugins - just the normal stuff. End of the day, the trick is just to use your ears, plus I had no real deadline, so I was able to finesse to my hearts content!

As much as I love samples, once you get a taste of working with a real/talented musician (not the untalented kind  )... its hard to go back.


----------



## pulse (Jun 5, 2010)

Also just remembered, there is live Turkish Saz in the song 'existence'... Very cool instrument


----------



## Hannesdm (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info!

Totally agree about giving musicians the freedom to perform!


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jun 6, 2010)

Sounds great! Lots of good ideas in there. And all the artists sound fantastic!


I dont know if you have heard about Laya Project - but thats the closest I can relate this to.


Good work! Good luck for the release of the album!


Do tell us about your recording process and how did you collaborate with so many artists - did you already have musical ideas worked out or did you record the artists first and then program around their performances. 

Did you travel to all these countries? Any on location recordings? Your experience with this?

And finally, some thoughts on mixing and processing such a huge project. 


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Ranietz (Jun 6, 2010)

This was great!  Looking forward to a CD/MP3 release.


----------



## pulse (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks Ranietz 

Will definitely let everybody know when it is released.

Hopefully in the near future!


----------



## pulse (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey All,

I finally got my A into G, and put all the Chrysalis tracks onto my website, and also on itunes 

Anyway thought some of you wonderful people out there might enjoy listening to the rest of the tunes... lots of love went into them!

http://www.anthonyammar.com/portfolio-item/chrysalis-existence-album/

or you can check them out on the youtube channel:

http://www.youtube.com/ChannelPulse

Enjoy!

Anthony


----------



## Danny_Owen (Aug 23, 2011)

Congrats Anthony - Existence is still one of my favourite tracks I've heard on this forum. Wish you luck with your sales!


----------



## pulse (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Danny  Yeah that's also my favourite of the Chrysalis tunes... end of the day just happy to get it out there and see what happens... 

Big Thanks,

Anthony


----------

